# Kindle Fire - turn off or go to sleep mode?



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Friend of mine just got a Kindle Fire. Is it similar to a K3 where you don't power it down but rather let it go to sleep?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Fires are totally different from K3's, as an Android based tablet they don't have all the super power saving that the e-ink Kindles have.

Generally, though, you're fine to just put it to sleep during normal use, but be aware that the battery will discharge while it's asleep (whereas the Kindle one barely does at all).

So, if it's not going to be used for a day or more I'd turn it off.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Friend of mine just got a Kindle Fire. Is it similar to a K3 where you don't power it down but rather let it go to sleep?


You can do either. Personally I turn mine on in the morning and let it take naps throughout the day, then turn it off when I go to bed.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a big help. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------

